# Dificuldades com a instalação do grub em dual boot

## IrisCodo

Olá pessoal,   :Smile: 

depois de muito hesitar, decidi instalar o gentoo através de minha atual distro - http://www.paldo.org/ - mas estou tendo dificuldades qdo chega na hora de acertar o grub....  :Crying or Very sad:   o erro 15 está a me perseguir... abaixo algumas informações que podem permitir uma ajuda mais precisa de vocês:

[scodo@codo:~]$ sudo fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 20.0 GB, 20060135424 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2438 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x463de429

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1             103        1625    12233497+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              27         102      610470   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3               1          26      208813+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            1626        2438     6530422+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5            1626        2438     6530391   83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order

$ sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst

timeout 30

setkey y z

setkey z y

setkey Y Z

setkey Z Y

setkey equal parenright

setkey parenright parenleft

setkey parenleft asterisk

setkey doublequote at

setkey plus bracketright

setkey minus slash

setkey slash ampersand

setkey ampersand percent

setkey percent caret

setkey underscore question

setkey question underscore

setkey semicolon less

setkey less numbersign

setkey numbersign backslash

setkey colon greater

setkey greater bar

setkey asterisk braceright

default saved

#title paldo testing (linux 2.6.27.8-paldo1-x86)

#kernel /boot/linux-2.6.27.8-paldo1-x86 root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/5bfafd63-72a3-4262-9945-49a79750c2e5 resume=/dev/disk/by-uuid/ vga=0x317

#initrd /boot/initramfs-2.6.27.8-paldo1-x86

title paldo testing (linux 2.6.28-paldo2-x86)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.28-paldo2-x86 root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/5bfafd63-72a3-4262-9945-49a79750c2e5 resume=/dev/disk/by-uuid/

initrd /boot/initramfs-2.6.28-paldo2-x86

#splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo

Gostaria muito de que o gentoo desse certo aqui no sistema: estou seguindo o handbook do gentoo em português...

Alguém me ajuda?

obrigada e abraços

Iris

----------

## RoadRunner

A tua entrada para o boot do Gentoo está estranha, eu diria que tu copiaste do live-cd a configuração. Para perceber melhor a situação:

- Estás a usar genkernel?

- O grub é o da distribuição paldo certo? Não instalas o Grub no Gentoo.

De qualquer forma dá uma olhada em:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap4

----------

## IrisCodo

tentei usar o genkernel... bom, agora removi todos os kerneis e vou recomeçar desta parte: escolhendo um kernel, compilando vou começar pela parte 6 do handbook, antes vou olhar a sua informação... 

obrigada pela gentileza,

abraços

Iris

----------

## IrisCodo

Olá Pessoal,

todos bem?  :Razz: 

Como não conseguia resolver o tal do erro 15 do grub, decidi remover todos os kernéis que havia instalado e compilado e comecei tudo de novo: instalei a fonte do kernel gentoo-sources e escolhi usar o genkernel para compilá-lo e instalá-lo; só que estou fazendo a instalação do gentoo através de uma distro que já está instalada no meu sistema - que neste caso é o paldo. Minha pergunta então é: devo instalar o grub no gentoo ou qdo chegar nesta parte eu tenho que sair do ambiente chroot e adicionar as entradas de kernel e initrd do gentoo no paldo?...  :Question: 

Apreciaria muito ter ajuda de vocês pois estou há uns quinze dias tentando essa instalação mas qdo chega neste ponto nada dá certo!  :Sad: 

Muito obrigada

Iris

----------

## elissoncosta

De acordo com a sua configuração do grub, o Gentoo foi instalado na primeira partição do disco (hd0,0).

O código de erro 15 significa que não foi possível encontrar a imagem do kernel.

Certifique-se de que você esteja instalando o grub na partição do Gentoo, ok?

--

Elisson Costa

----------

